
Mobile is now the dominant source of worldwide internet usage - perseusprime11
http://gs.statcounter.com/press/mobile-and-tablet-internet-usage-exceeds-desktop-for-first-time-worldwide
======
grownseed
If I understand correctly, this is not "worldwide internet usage", but
actually "page views", which I think is a fairly important distinction to make
(at least for the people of HN I would imagine). I would personally be more
interested in a breakdown by protocols, volume, automated vs human, etc.
Though I guess this company, dealing with web analytics, would be unable to
present such information.

As an aside, I'm also curious whether a lot of these page views are triggered
by ads, since I would imagine adblockers are not nearly as ubuquitous on
mobile as they are on desktop.

